# why can't Dish divide OTA HD channels that say "Digital Service" into 1-hour blocks?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I pick up the local PBS HD OTA station on my 722k HD DVR. (using rabbit ears, signal strength better than 90, since the stations are next to me)

My 722k program guide only shows "Digital Service" since this is not a PBS HD channel that Dish carries. I understand this... so I use manual timer to set the time/date/channel. 

It just occured to me that the process can be much simpler if Dish just divided up "Digital Service" into 1-hour blocks, instead of 10, sometimes 12-hour blocks. This way I can just tune to that channel, scroll right to the time and date and record that hour of programming.... much simpler than having to enter a manual timer for each program....

better yet, after the recording is complete, I should be allowed to edit the name in the list, so I don't end up with dozens of programs all named "Digital Service" next to each other 

I can't be the only one who think this is a godd idea, right?


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful idea. I don't have OTA here on the Oregon coast but am moving back to Tampa in November and planning on hooking up the OTA so maybe you can get this done for me before November.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

All guide data, including the OTA guides, are the responsibility of the channel they are listed for. Dish passes on to you what the channel provides them. Contact the channel in question and tell them to fix their guide!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> better yet, after the recording is complete, I should be allowed to edit the name in the list, so I don't end up with dozens of programs all named "Digital Service" next to each other


Better yet, tell Dish directly to get on the ball and load complete and accurate Locals data into the EPG. In addition to programming you pay for, you're also paying for a correct and comprehensive EPG and you're not getting it.

BTW, there is little point in complaining here - Charlie's not listening.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Try using the "chat" feature on the E* web site. There are several areas where you can chat with a live rep. Your concern belongs with the technical chat area.

BTW: I used the tech chat recently to get a channel removed from my EPG (a Kalamazoo local station showing up in red between my Cleveland locals). They fixed it right away!

BTW: Just because a station is not carried on the satellite dos not mean the guide data is not available. I get proper guide data for several subchannels that are not carried via satellite. There is actually guide data for one PBS subchannel that's a no-show on the OTA PSIP data! 

Sometimes, however the guide data is incorrect. Letting them know may sometimes lead to a resolution. Ultimately the data comes from an outside company (Tribune), so thereis only so much E* can do.


----------



## Dr. Cool (Jun 15, 2008)

They want you to sign up (pay) for locals and their guide data, so there's no way they'll ever give us this one, even though they can do it just by changing a software flag. That's the same reason why they don't let you rename OTA timers and get rid of the silly "Digital Service" recording title once for all. They want you to do it manually, after every recording.
If you stop to think, it's kind of amazing that they're yet offering us the option of receiving OTA in markets that are served by sat locals...


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr. Cool said:


> They want you to sign up (pay) for locals and their guide data


That's not necessarily the issue. I do pay for locals over sat just to get the OTA guide data but it's missing for many subchannels. Dish just does a lousy job with the OTA guide data.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jkane said:


> All guide data, including the OTA guides, are the responsibility of the channel they are listed for. Dish passes on to you what the channel provides them. Contact the channel in question and tell them to fix their guide!


This is not correct. Dish gets their Guide info from a Contractor. The Contractor's name is in fine print on each and every screen that displays Guide info.

I doubt (but do not *know*) that Dish pays for guide info for channels they don't carry so I'm *guessing* that Dish's software assigns the durations for "Digital Service."


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BarryG said:


> Dish just does a lousy job with the OTA guide data.


If the channel doesn't provide information to Tribune, DISH can't do much about filling out the guide.

My local PBS (KOPB) provides guide data for all their subchannels and DISH sends it through.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

OTA guide data is definitely a mixed Bag and given that in terms of Sat Providers it is kinda of a nice to have feature and a stop gap in regards to providing locals. In LA alot of the channels have guide information (Even Subs), but some don't and that is the nature of the beast. I would definitely request it and perhaps it will appear.

Having said that.. Yes it would be a good idea to break those blocks into half hour increments, but I also would expect given the location of the feature that it would be very low on the enhancement list.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

BarryG said:


> Dish just does a lousy job with the OTA guide data.


The non-OTA information needs a lot of improving, too.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Blowgun said:


> The non-OTA information needs a lot of improving, too.


+1


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

harsh said:


> If the channel doesn't provide information to Tribune, DISH can't do much about filling out the guide.


That's NOT the issue here. It's the vendor that Dish uses for the guide info. For example, Universal Sports is carried here on local 45-2. Dish just displays Digital Service but I can go to online guides (e.g. tvguide.com) and see all the programming info.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The vendor that DISH uses for the guide information IS Tribune so it IS the issue. Tribune is not Gemstar (TV Guide). Zap2It is Tribune. I'm not sure who provides data TitanTV; it is possible that they collect their own data.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have always wondered about this as well. I pay for locals here in San Diego.
In the guide, when I added the OTA Channels I have, with Guide info, the following channels, even though Dish Doesn't carry them.
PBS Sub Channel 15-02, 17kbnt, 28 Xhjk2, 29 xhtit, 39-02 NBC Subchannel for local weather, 57 XHUAA. XETV(New CW) and KSWB(New FOX) swapped earlier in the year, KSWB is fine but, XETV OTA is digital only no guide info, even though SAT HD/SD guide info is in the guide.
Several of the Channels are of course from Mexico, by the X----, but how does the guide get filled for these stations?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

of all the TV guides, it appears that TitanTV has the most accurate program listing for my area...

the strange thing is that TitanTV's guide is even more accurate than the PBS station's own website..... :eek2:


----------



## poptopclk (Sep 19, 2009)

A week ago very early around 1 AM, ALL of a SUDDEN, every local channel that I get with my huge 40' roof top antenna showed up with EVERYTHING..

The local digitals showed channel names, program name & summary and PROPER recording with the DVR. For the 1st time ever. I pressed record and also scheduled a recording and it worked as if the channel was from the satellite. The proof of this is the screen capture from the remote access to my Dish box of recorded shows. I love the ability to log in to my box from anywhere there is internet and control it. Look at the top & bottom shows, they are local digital with all the info from the guide.

I called DISH about this and spoke to level 2 technical tech and he couldn't explain it. The next all the OTA channels were back to the LAME *Digital Service *with no information

But I now know that DISH can fix this irritation if they wanted to, because I don't want to pay for satellite locals when my antenna gets a 90+ signal on every channel.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

poptopclk said:


> ...huge 40' roof top antenna...


That is one HUGE antenna.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

poptopclk said:


> A week ago very early around 1 AM, ALL of a SUDDEN, every local channel that I get with my huge 40' roof top antenna showed up with EVERYTHING..
> .


*40'* roof top antenna....  I feel it is my duty as a law-abiding citizen to report this to the FCC first thing tomorrow morning! 
The average civilian is allowed to own huge 40' antenna which may be capable of receiving transmission from Mars.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

quietmouse said:


> much simpler than having to enter a manual timer for each program....


Has society really gotten so lazy?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Has society really gotten so lazy?


I'd like to see you put your remote vontrol in a drawer and get up and go to the receiver to change channels, etc.


----------



## Wolfpanther (Apr 29, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> I'd like to see you put your remote vontrol in a drawer and get up and go to the receiver to change channels, etc.


There's a difference between getting up and changing channels and handsetting a timer. At least you have the option with Dish. With the Brighthouse non-hd dvr you cannot manually set a timer. If there is a last minute change and it is not in the program guide, forget it.


----------



## topher18 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a local substation (49.3) that shows "Digital Service" on my 722s but is fully detailed in Zap2It.com and TVGuide.com.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Wolfpanther said:


> There's a difference between getting up and changing channels and handsetting a timer. ...


Thank you for that *definition* of laziness.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> This is not correct. Dish gets their Guide info from a Contractor. The Contractor's name is in fine print on each and every screen that displays Guide info.


Who do you think provides the data to the "contractor"?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

poptopclk said:


> But I now know that DISH can fix this irritation if they wanted to, because I don't want to pay for satellite locals when my antenna gets a 90+ signal on every channel.


Yes this is Dish's policy. To get guide Data you need to sub to locals. The extra benefit is in a lot of cases ability to record 3 local channels at once.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

topher18 said:


> I have a local substation (49.3) that shows "Digital Service" on my 722s but is fully detailed in Zap2It.com and TVGuide.com.


Yes it can be the case. Dish does not feed all sub channel worth of guide information into the receivers. Maybe someday they will but not today. It is definitely a mixed bag. From what I can tell, the priority appears to carry sub #1 channels at a minimum.


----------



## poptopclk (Sep 19, 2009)

but you can see from my photo that was a sub channel that was getting all the guide info OTA


----------

